# Does anyone knows FACTS about a US A3 this year ?



## markduran (Dec 26, 2001)

Yeah
Audi is not saying anything yet....
When is this car going to come on the US market and with what engines/transmissions? FACTS, please....


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone knows FACTS about a US A3 this year ? (markduran)*

its gonna be a 2005 model... so it can come out anytime from like july to january 2005


----------



## tristan325 (Jan 2, 2003)

how much?


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (b16a2racer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b16a2racer* »_how much?

price has not yet been announced.


----------



## room 13 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Does anyone knows FACTS about a US A3 this year ? (markduran)*

Don't know if this counts as "Fact" but interesting no less:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1203359


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone knows FACTS about a US A3 this year ? (room 13)*

that is some interesting stuff in that thread


----------



## Dan-B (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Does anyone knows FACTS about a US A3 this year ? (markduran)*

I hope that guy is right about the A3... that would give it enough time to find a used one when my lease is up in Feb. 05...


----------

